# cant see anything!!



## Fight4Christ (Nov 22, 2009)

hey all. was a member of the forum a couple years ago, and im glad to be back. however i cant see anyones avatars o signatures, including my own. anyone know what the deal is? any help would be appreciated. God bless.


----------



## Fight4Christ (Nov 22, 2009)

figured it out...shoulda just looked it up. sorry guys!


----------

